# Healing and Wellbeing > Spirituality, Religion and Faith >  >  Anyone do confession here?

## DanielBlueSky

The Catholic sacrament.

I went this weekend and wound up being told to say The Rosary.


I mean overall I guess I enjoy the cleaning out of ones soul.  Life beats me down at times.


But I mean they are just men as well...  the priests who listen

----------


## CloudMaker

> The Catholic sacrament.
> 
> I went this weekend and wound up being told to say The Rosary.
> 
> 
> I mean overall I guess I enjoy the cleaning out of ones soul.  Life beats me down at times.
> 
> 
> But I mean they are just men as well...  the priests who listen



I’m a Lutheran so I’ve never done confession
IDK I don’t trust priests sorry

----------


## Cuchculan

Not done confession in years. Used to be something we done more often years ago. Can still do it if we want to do it. Problem is you think ' what have I got to actually confess '. Was the same years ago. You would just say the same things every time you went to confession. Mainly telling lies and swearing. Do have a priest who calls to the house first Friday of each month. Is a Covid thing. Gives out holy communion. If you wanted to talk to him about anything he would listen. He could do the confession in the house. He is a sound bloke. Very nice to talk to. Easy going type of person.

----------


## rabidfoxes

Not something I've done since I was in my early teens. My school was pushing the catholic angle hard so we all had to do our confession, take the sacraments, etc. And everyone lied from the get-go. Because judging by the snickers 'unclean thoughts and deeds' was what everyone had on their conscience (and thinking now - really - _that's_ supposed to be sin? Maybe it's been revised since) but instead we all just said that we lied and were mean to people. 

Nowadays I love churches and spending time in them but I don't participate in the rituals. Confession in particular doesn't appeal to me. I wish it changed its format and you would just talk to the priest about whatever's on your mind. I don't really see any benefit in framing myself as 'sinful' or 'bad', I see it as harmful if anything.

----------


## DanielBlueSky

Interesting and good perspectives here.

I'd add I usually do it in a visiting Church.  One where I'm unrecognizable.  Or if I get annoyed with the priest I dont have to ever go back.  haha

----------

